# New Tank + Unidentifiable SA Cichlid



## JebusCHI (Jan 9, 2012)

I have just setup a 125 gallon tank and after a long ordeal finally stocked the tank with fish. However, a couple of the cichlids I put into the tank, I am having a difficult time identifying so that I can do some research. Any help with genus names or any other information would be extremely helpful. My goal is to have a variety of gorgeous community fish. Here is what I have now

125G 72 wide, 2 110 aquaclear top filters, and 2 aerating powerheads

8 - False Bandit Corys (Melini Corydoras)

2 - Pictus Catfish

1 - Bristlenose Plecostomus

1 - Sailfin Plecostomus

2 - Acarichthys Heckelii, Threadfin Acura ( about 2.5" long) - btw these are some of the most beautiful fish I've seen for SA tanks

1 - Aequidens Pulcher, Blue Acara (about 1.25" long)

1 - Astatheros, Altifrons American Eartheater ( about 1.5" long) - I can't find any information on this fish. This is the name that I ordered it under.

2 - Thorichthys, Yellow Flash (about 1.5" long) - never had these before but I was told they are quite peaceful, so I know very little about them.

1 - Thorichthys meeki, Firemouth (about 2" long)

and this one... I have no idea what this SA is. I was thinking it was a male Brasilianese but he's been a bit more aggressive than the ones I've had in the past. He's only 1.5" long and chases just about everything around in the tank. I am about to bring him back to the store but I wanted more information before I get rid of him. He is very colorful and I was hoping he would calm down when I lowered the tank temp a couple degrees.

For the most part I think I've put together a pretty good tank, and any other ideas to make them thrive more would be appreciated.

Thanks for all the input,

Brian


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

pics arent great, but looks kind of like a jewel i think


----------



## JebusCHI (Jan 9, 2012)

that's what I thought too, I've had a couple in the past but his behaviors are more aggressive that I've seen before


----------



## JebusCHI (Jan 9, 2012)

OK I looked it up a bit and it appears to be a red jewel cichlid... I will be chasing that fish for hours trying to catch it to relieve my tank of the aggressiveness in it.


----------



## dstuer (Mar 27, 2013)

Astatheros altifrons is a fairly peaceful sand sifting species from Panama, Costa Rica and as far south as Columbia,
and likes to live in groups of 4 or more, and will be more gregarious in that situation.
I just acquired 15 of its sister species, Astatheros rostratum and have them growing out together in a 55 gal for the moment.
They are known to be shy, and can be easily startled, but in this group, they lose fear quickly and come out as a shoal. 
I'm feeding soft high spirulina content pellets mixed with shrimp and goldfish pellets, because since they are earth eaters, their diet should probably have a large portion of vegetable matter.


----------



## dstuer (Mar 27, 2013)

I also keep Acarichthys heckelli and agree they are one of the most beautiful cichlids.
They are known to be quite aggressive with each other at maturity, but I have not seen this yet as mine are only 6-7" at this point.


----------



## JebusCHI (Jan 9, 2012)

Thats good to hear. I hope my tank grows nicely and that what I have in there now can thrive


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

im not sure what dstuer is saying? are u suggesting other fish for the tank, or identifying the one in the pic? i am no expert as far as fish id goes, however i am pretty sure that the fish in the pic is a turqouis jewel. i am also confident that it is not of the geophagus, eartheater family


----------



## JebusCHI (Jan 9, 2012)

From the research that I found, it wasn't a South American at all but an African and quickly returned him to my fish store. My next question would be.. is my tank properly populated? I would like to not have to remove fish if I don't need to. If I could I would add more of those eartheaters to make them come out more but I don't want to over populate my tank.


----------



## dstuer (Mar 27, 2013)

I was replying to the question about info on Astatheros altifrons, someone else had already identified the Jewel as African by the time I chimed in.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

ok, gotcha.


----------

